# Pier Fees?



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Can someone clue me in on what the fees are for Pensacola Beach Pier, 3 mile bridge, Navarre Beach Pier, and Gulf Shores Pier? Thanks.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Three Mile*

5$ for car which includes the driver only. passengers are $2 each. kids under 12 free. pack your lunch and enjoy. there are restrooms (outhouse type) on the bridge. restrooms also at the end of the bridge in the little guest welcome center with cleaner restrooms. small giftshop inside with t shirts for kids for $4. not a bad deal.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Pensacola pier is 7.50 I believe to fish and I'm sure the other piers are similar in price. A lot of people don't pay for the 3 mile since it's an honesty thing and they have had a problem with people breaking into the lock box. I personally wouldn't waste my money on the 3 mile and go to Bob sikes instead, more room and I've always had better luck there.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

The pier on Navarre beach is $7 to fish, and $1 if you want to walk it. I personally think $7 a person is high to fish on a pier.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

I would just go to bob sykes. Better fishing in my opinion. We have caught reds , specks, etc on three mile on pensacola side but in all honesty the bites just seem a little better there. If i was going to pay a fee I would either do it on pensacola pier, fort pickens, or johnson beach area.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks all. I am planning a trip down for January and will be land-locked. I have fished all of those places in years past but just wasn't sure of the fees. Thanks, I'll post reports if I have any success.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Pensacola pier would be your best bet for fish IMO. In January you will be able to fish for pomps, whiting, reds, black drums, and there should be a few bonita around and some sheepies. 7.50 to fish all day


----------



## xwrap (Apr 9, 2013)

*Gulf Shores Pier*

Its $8 per person to fish and I think $11 a day for out of state license


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Mitch. You oughta post in need a ride. I am sure several will step up.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I would just Text Pres Obamy & ask her what she charges.:shifty: Next? JK !


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Mitch. You oughta post in need a ride. I am sure several will step up.


Yep/ When it get's closer to that time, I will certainly do that. However, I know there are not a lot of die-hard inshore fishermen who will venture out that time of year. But will give it a try anyway.


----------

